
Google’s Call Screen is a new way to thwart telemarketers (2018) - axiomdata316
https://www.inc.com/bill-murphy-jr/google-trick-telemarketers-call-screen.html
======
rabidrat
> You can also mark spammy incoming calls as "Spam." That way, if you ever get
> a call from that number again, it will come with a big red interface
> reminding you that you've previously pegged the number as suspicious.

Spam callers often id as fake numbers with your area code and prefix. I've
even had a spam caller come up as a friend's phone number. This feature would
be all but useless for the spam calls I receive.

> The caller will either hang up--in which case it's probably not important--
> or provide an answer, which will then be transcribed and displayed on your
> screen.

I let unknown numbers go to voicemail, which accomplishes the same thing. I
don't see how this is useful except you can choose to answer instead of call
back. I guess maybe if your friend is calling from jail or a payphone (do
those even still exist?).

~~~
sebazzz
How does phone number spoofing work? Sounds like a leak in the system to me if
anyone could just fake anyone's phone number.

~~~
loa_in_
That's a US only thing.

------
viraptor
It's 2018 rather than "just revealed":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18177145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18177145)

But since it's back, I'm curious - is anyone using it often? Are you happy
with how it works?

~~~
thrill
I got 34 calls before noon a few weeks ago - all of them unknown numbers. I
clicked the 'screen call' option or ignored it. One single person left his
name and message - an old friend. Everyone else I marked as spam, so the next
person may get a warning, and blocked. It works great.

------
mcphage
It seems like the more damaging part for Telemarketers is not that they won't
be able to reach people—if you're going to fall for their scams, I don't think
this will help—it's that the calls that they get nothing out of will take more
time, and therefore cost more.

------
fourseventy
This feature has been out for a long time, I've been using it for months...

------
tantalor
Why does this article have no dateline?

~~~
reustle
Because it's old news, but they don't want you to know that.

------
saagarjha
Can we get a less clickbaity headline for something that was announced last
year? (It's Call Screen for Pixel devices.)

